# Ron Brown



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just received a telephone call from Marie Brown. Ron fell last night and broke his ankle, had emergency surgery and was doing better this morning. Because of this, the magazine, Steam in the Garden will be late, maybe even a couple of weeks. Cards should be sent to: P O Box 335, Newark Valley, NY 13811.

.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this having just communicated to Ron the other day in which he was feeling a bit better from a prior situation....will sent off card.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marie called me also, she was leaving home to go in to check on him. I told her not to worry about the magazine being late.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

As of 1 pm Ron is resting and in good spirits. 
Tom


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom. Ron is one nice guy, has had a lot of health problems the last few years.


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear this about Ron, I'd sent him some pix of TGSSU here in Australia a week ago and he had just returned home and sounded good.
Please add my best wishes.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just talking to him a few days ago after he got out of the hospital the last time. Poor guy just can't catch a break. (Maybe that is not the riight expression under the circumstances.) My article about the Mason Bogie is to be in the next issue. Marie, give him our best and take care of yourself too.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

just received a telephone call from Marie. They moved Ron to a Rehab Center this afternoon and he's had one session. Marie thinks he'll be there for about 20 days. When he broke his ankle, one bone was a "normal" break and the other was a compound which casued problems. 

Marie takes all cards and emails to the hospital for him to see and he appreciates them. 

She is going to try to take a computer to his room so he can work on SitG. Hopefully, it won't be that long before they get the next issue out, She asked for our patience. I told her "No Problem". Just to get his "rehab-ed" and back to his old self.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update Bill.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a photo of Ron with his first live steam engine, a Dylan. 










(Max posted image width is 800 pixels, resized displayed image SteveC mod.)[/i]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's really too bad! A broken bone is a bummer but a compound fracture is a real mess! I sure hope it heals without too many difficulties!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

just talked to Marie. Ron is still in ReHab (sounds like its going to be a long haul). He has a computer and they are working on the next issue of SitG magazine. He's not hooked to the internet yet. 

Marie advises just to hang in there, they'll advise when the next issue goes to the printer. 

Cards would be appreciated.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent him a boring letter with pix of my recent steam work.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

received an email from Marie... the latest issue of SitG magazine is at the printers.... it'll be in your hot little hands before you know it.... 


.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

the latest email from Marie... 

Ron was put back in the hospital last Thursday because of an infection in his foot. They have put a vacuum pump on the wound and giving his a very strong IV antibiotic. Looks like he will be returning to Bridgewater (nursing & rehab. facility) today. 

As for the magazine I should be mailing it out next week. 

.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, rather have him well than have the magazine.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope he gets back on his feet (literally) quickly. 

Mike


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a real bummer! A friend of mine had a compound fracture of his leg, got a staph infection and nearly died. I hope they keep a very close watch on Ron. Certainly no way to celebrate Christmas!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron has been through a lot and I am sure that Marie's support has been a comfort. All of us appreciate Marie's follow through regards the SitG issue, more so her updates. Hoping the holiday will be a bit more joyous for both Ron and Marie along with wishes for good health.


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

God bless Ron and Marie. 

With all they've had to deal with, I got a beautiful Christmas card from them today. 

Amazing people, the Browns. God bless them!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Gang, 
I drove down to Binghamton today for a visit with Ron and Marie at the Bridgewater facility. Ron is having a rough go of it just now and your thoughts and prayers are as important as ever! 
Keep those cards going in their direction to show the support of the live steam community. 
More details...contact me off board. 
Best, 
Tom


----------

